# How to create a Db for storing studio clips?



## dhruv12100 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello digitians

I want to create an app for retrieving audio clips and if I'm not wrong,i need to create a db for it. So how do I go about completing this task?

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------

